# Craig Busch The Lionman UK Appearance March 2011



## mcmexpo (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi

We just wanted to let you know about your chance to meet Craig Busch the Lionman at the end of March www.memorabilia.co.uk/birmingham

Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!:lol2:

From the depths of southern Africa,
The big cats they have come.
Delivered from extinction,
To a new life in the sun....

He's the LIII-ON man,
Doing all he can,
To create a sanctuary and a home.
:lol2:

Has to be the funniest theme tune ever


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

YouTube - The Lion man theme


It's got me dancing round my living room now!:2thumb:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

its the lion man, doing all he can:notworthy:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

as you will see on the zoo forum na hes not welcome tell him to go keep animals in tiny cages declaw them in fact tell him to get the park back or go batter his girlfriend again 

as he dont owner the park now and is a prat


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

hahahahaha....ok.

I was just laughing at the tune:whistling2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> hahahahaha....ok.
> 
> I was just laughing at the tune:whistling2:


lol kl he is a prat tho hes wanted for charges to do with animal mistreatment wonder if thats why hes over here


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

i'm by no means a fan...i think his "zoo" is a disgrace and he keeps adding to the collection even though he hasn't built enclosures for the animals he has already! I also don't agree with the kind of contact he has with the big cats....I'm not going to get into an argument here about that 'cos I can't be bothered and the reasons are many, but that's where I stand on that.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> i'm by no means a fan...i think his "zoo" is a disgrace and he keeps adding to the collection even though he hasn't built enclosures for the animals he has already! I also don't agree with the kind of contact he has with the big cats....I'm not going to get into an argument here about that 'cos I can't be bothered and the reasons are many, but that's where I stand on that.


 

lol i know we argued before lol but this time you are spot on the reason most people on the zoo forum cant stand him ether and the total waste of space that he is does not even own the place never has lol hes a fake and a prat


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

just incase anyones wondering what the problem is read this and search that forum you will find out lots


Craig Busch The Lionman UK Appearance March 2011 » United Kingdom


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

umm i like him but havnt had a chance to read all about it as yet. im off out and at the minute thinking you lot are :censor: and prob dont know as much as you would like to think.. when i get i will read and hopefully be corrrected:2thumb:

i leave with this. have any of you rescued a lion????

i suppose when i get back on the thread will be overthrown with all sorts and i look forward to reading ha


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

beardys said:


> umm i like him but havnt had a chance to read all about it as yet. im off out and at the minute thinking you lot are :censor: and prob dont know as much as you would like to think.. when i get i will read and hopefully be corrrected:2thumb:
> 
> i leave with this. have any of you rescued a lion????
> 
> i suppose when i get back on the thread will be overthrown with all sorts and i look forward to reading ha


whens he ever rescued a lion lol wait till you read that topic on the other forum and the link

http://hubpages.com/hub/Craig-Busch-and-Zion-Wildlife-Gardens

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10441295

http://www.scribd.com/doc/9570954/Craig-Busch-ERA-Aa-415-08

http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/animal-cruelty-allegations-made-against-busch-2764199

http://madbushfarm.blogspot.com/2009/04/declawing-sore-point.html

need i go on


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> whens he ever rescued a lion lol wait till you read that topic on the other forum and the link
> 
> Craig Busch and Zion Wildlife Gardens
> 
> ...


well lets just say im not going to bother going to see him lol. and im not going to give it another thought


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

beardys said:


> i leave with this. have any of you rescued a lion????


No, but I have worked with 2 siberian tigers, persian leopards and a pair of snow leopards and in having had daily close contact with them, I know how unpredictable they are and that you really shouldn't be taking the kind of liberties with them that he does. It doesn't put out a good message to the public. Need I remind you of the idiot that climbed inside the lion enclosure at london zoo? Or the numpties that get out of the car in safari parks thinking they're gonna be ok? These animals are very dangerous and should be treated with much more respect than he bestows on them.

Also, in my experience of working with the largest of cats, I know that they need much more than a crappy enclosure the size of my living room to lead a happy and stress-free life.

People on this forum are forever having a go at folk that build up a large collection of reptiles without being able to house them properly or care for their needs. The DWA section are forever having a go at people that don't take the necessary precautions, and rightly so....so why is he any different?

Why does this man travel all over the place to find himself a pair of white lion cubs when his own lions are still living in enclosures one would expect to see in a dreadful travelling circus?

The man is an a:censor:e...'nuff said


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> No, but I have worked with 2 siberian tigers, persian leopards and a pair of snow leopards and in having had daily close contact with them, I know how unpredictable they are and that you really shouldn't be taking the kind of liberties with them that he does. It doesn't put out a good message to the public. Need I remind you of the idiot that climbed inside the lion enclosure at london zoo? *Or the numpties that get out of the car in safari parks thinking they're gonna be ok?* These animals are very dangerous and should be treated with much more respect than he bestows on them.
> 
> Also, in my experience of working with the largest of cats, I know that they need much more than a crappy enclosure the size of my living room to lead a happy and stress-free life.
> 
> ...


This happened when we went to west midlands safari park, my two daughters were so scared, wouldn't wish it upon anyone. We spoke to a keeper later on in the day and he had his arm broken when it got stuck and twisted when he realised what he was doing and tried to run. Stupid, stupid people!


----------

